# jib board?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

that pretty much entirely personal opinion. 
heard lots good about these boards:
-Stepchild Jibstick
-NS Evo-R 
-Ride Kink
-Rome Artifact
-Capita Horrorscope
-Capita Scare/Stairmaster

etc etc. 

What im gettin at is theres so many "good" boards for this style riding and its hard to say whats "best", as thats up to personal preference.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Bataleons for jibing?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Entirely personal opinion....
Bataleon Airobic


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

k2 www rocker!


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

NS Evo is not a jib board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

i dont think evo r is a good jib board AT ALL. 

its too stiff and on the heavier side. its a good park board but not really good for jibbing. 

i would have to say my top picks IMO would be.

capita stair/scaremaster
k2 www 
lib tech box scratcher
lib tech skate banana
k2 jibpan
rome artifact 
step child js
gnu street series 

im personally waiting to get my hands on a omatic extr eco wiggle stick for next season.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Jibpan is also more of a high-end park board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

my bad on the evo..... and i just feel stupid for forgetting the www haha.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

whats softer/better for jibbing the bataleon fun.kink or the airobic?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Capita Scare/Stairmaster is a great board. Check out the Technine Jib.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

crazyface said:


> whats softer/better for jibbing the bataleon fun.kink or the airobic?



the airobic is a bit softer i believe, but the fun.kink will hold its own alittle better out of the park then the airobic.

someone varify this as ive never ridden either.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Salska said:


> the airobic is a bit softer i believe, but the fun.kink will hold its own alittle better out of the park then the airobic.
> 
> someone varify this as ive never ridden either.


ive only rode the airobic but according to there flex scale they are very similar.
the airobic is 5-3-5 i think, the fun kink is 3.5 all around.
the airobic has a wider flat base which should make it more stable on boxes and rails. 

anywho, this is my list if i was looking for another pure jib board of what i would get:
Capita Horrorscope FK
Stepchild Jibstick
Bataleon Airobic
Omatic Extr-eco.

In order btw,


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

For girls boards, my vote go to the 2010 Burton Blender - not the 09 blender though, that was only average.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

2010 nitro subpop


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

*Jib Board*

If live in the midwest lith small mountains a big jib parks i would get a
rome artifact
burton dominant


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

any ideas on the indoor survival FK as a really flexy jibber that can also make anything on the mountain playful and fun. nice carves?


----------

